# How has everybody been?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey guys. Its been a long time since I have been on here. How has everybody been doing. I hope all is good with everybody.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Purity good down here Ontario....good to hear from you, check in more often. How's it going in your neck of the woods?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Dried right out in my neck of the woods. Less tham 3 inches of rain all growing season. Plus very hot and windy everyday.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Its wetter then wet up here this year.I will be around allot more now.I was in a pretty bad relationship and got crazy busy


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

Busy.

We put off a lot of stuff putting on our first ever Rock the Flock benefit concert for teen Challenge, a faith-based drug addiction rehabilitation program. Now that that is over though it is back to work.

I got 2 barns I need to move to be in a better position to raise sheep. Simply put moving buildings is a faster, cheaper way to get a bigger barn then building once from scratch. So I got that to do.

I got a government grant I am nearly done with, but I got that to finish that.

So between those two things, we got enough to do.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Had wondered about you!

Last year was totally messed up with getting behind on first cutting and entire year was made making over mature hay. This year we took the first little opportunity to start cutting and managed to get some good quality hay made between rain events. Right now wanting to get the last field of 2nd cut mowed but rain forecast until next week (didn't cut last week for that reason & should have  ). What could be fairly straight forward mow/ted/rake/bale get'er done hasn't happened for two years now. These two old people aren't enjoying the challenges.

Shelia


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like your last year was this year for us. We had 21 inches of rain in June. I'm in a lot better place now. I met the girl of my dreams and started my own construction company. Farming seems to be getting tougher. Hopefully we all have a normal year next year lol. The horses will think I failed them this winter


----------

